# Where to buy in Costa Del Sol?



## philng (Feb 15, 2018)

We are considering a property in Spain for break from UK Winters & came out to Benalmadena in March & November but were generally disappointed in the quality & value of property we were shown.

Originally thought we wanted to be close to the airport but as we now have 2 dogs & would have to drive down (with use of the Brittany ferry) maybe as far down as Estepona would be better value.

Would appreciate any thoughts and also whether Estepona is still 'open' in the Winter?

Appreciate this may not be an investment as such but the enjoyment would compensate for any potential loss.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

I note from your question you are interested only in Costa del Sol. My opinion is that you are already confining yourself unnecessarily before you even decide to purchase or rent property. If (repeat if) you are retired perhaps purchasing is not the better option? Why land yourself with a huge mortgage or even spend your life savings? I don't think I'm God and I can be wrong, but I print my personal thoughts.

CdS is a relatively expensive option compared to say Costa Almeria (next door and drier and warmer although not by much).

Hint for a better time in Spain:-In the off season rent a property for no less than 4/5 weeks. Ask, listen, walk, talk, read, eat, breathe, exercise the dogs and you will know if that area is for you. Then at another time perhaps, decide where in that area you wish to live. 

Hint 2:- Spend some time every day of your visit writing down your experiences under four headings Strengths, Weaknesses, Opportunities, Threats (SWOT Analysis). All your questions will be answered probably at the end of your first four weeks.

Confining yourslef to Costa del Sol will answer your questions at the end of four minutes (I'm playing God again).


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi Leper,
I too am/was looking at the Costa del sol purely because of the lovely villages/towns. Estepona, Mijas etc. But yes they do seem pricey areas. 
What is your verdict on Costa Tropical? I am looking at retiring to Spain and just dont want to end up in an area full of tattooed beer belly brits in sports gear...and the men as well.
I plan to sell my property in UK and split it by buying a place to rent out in UK and buy/rent in Spain.
I have spent hours looking online at areas, but obviously you cant tell what that area is like till your out there.
Any recommendations?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hotspud said:


> Hi Leper,
> I too am/was looking at the Costa del sol purely because of the lovely villages/towns. Estepona, Mijas etc. But yes they do seem pricey areas.
> What is your verdict on Costa Tropical? *I am looking at retiring to Spain and just dont want to end up in an area full of tattooed beer belly brits in sports gear...and the men as well.*
> I plan to sell my property in UK and split it by buying a place to rent out in UK and buy/rent in Spain.
> ...


Stay well away from the Costas, then. Take a look in the Alpujarras.

It can be a good idea to use Google Earth, find a place to look at, select street view and take a virtual tour of the place.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Stay well away from the Costas, then. Take a look in the Alpujarras.
> 
> It can be a good idea to use Google Earth, find a place to look at, select street view and take a virtual tour of the place.


Gotta say Baldi - you've been to the wrong bits of the Costas. They're not all like that - not by a long way.

To the OP - Estepona is open in the winter.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Stay well away from the Costas, then. Take a look in the Alpujarras.
> 
> It can be a good idea to use Google Earth, find a place to look at, select street view and take a virtual tour of the place.


Hey Baldy,I bet the estate agents on the coast would just love you. jajajaja


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Gotta say Baldi - you've been to the wrong bits of the Costas. *They're not all like that - not by a long way*.
> 
> To the OP - Estepona is open in the winter.


Agreed


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I very rarely venture there but that is what I have seen.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Give Mijas a try....beautiful area to live.


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

danboy20 said:


> Give Mijas a try....beautiful area to live.


Hi, Is Mijas as dear as they say?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hotspud said:


> Hi, Is Mijas as dear as they say?


Mijas covers a fair area.At the end of the day it depends on what your budget is.If you want a big flashy villa on a double plot jajaja?then it's going to cost you but there are still modest town houses around.Although of late there seems to be considerable building work going on.If I was ever looking at that area now I would certainly try and find a private sale as then you can save yourself a few euro's on estate agents fees.Although if I am honest don't know what they are charging nowadays although I would say the area's around Mijas Golf and Mijas village are still expensive.A greeting.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hotspud said:


> Hi, Is Mijas as dear as they say?



Generally, the closer you get to Marbella, the higher the property prices, but Mijas has more class than Benalmadena - certainly the coastal parts of Benalmadena. Although I like the pueblo area of Benalmadena, and there are some nice properties. 

An area such as Calahonda - for example - has the feeling of a real town, that you can live in all year. I love living here. Lot´s of restaurants - 25 mins to airport - lots of shops. Mijas Pueblo is beautiful, and La Cala is still a lovely town to visit. 

Take a look at the properties in Calahonda or La Cala.....well worth a visit to see what you think.


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

Grapevine-properties.com


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hotspud said:


> Hi Leper,
> I am looking at retiring to Spain and just dont want to end up in an area full of tattooed beer belly brits in sports gear...and the men as well.


I had to laugh at that. Do you object to Germans, Swedes etc with tattoos, beer bellies and sports gear? Is it the tattoos, bellies or sports gear you find distasteful?

My next door neighbour, Juan, 100% Andaluz, is not pleasing to the eye. He has tattoos, a large abdomen, drinks a lot (wine not beer) . He wears shorts which at his age and with his corpulent girth he really shouldn't.

From my observation, beer/wine bellies, tattoos, sports gear etc. can be found in all nationalities. Loads of Spanish men and women like that in oh-so refined Estepona.
You'll even find them in Baldi's town, no doubt.

Tbh I'm not so sure that I'm that pleasing to the eye myself, although I haven't any tattoos, am past wearing sports gear but could do with losing a few kilos so stay away from the EStepona - Marbella area


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Hot Spud I would have a look at a few places East of Malaga such as Rincon de la Victoria, El Palo and La Cala del Moral which don't suffer much from the horrors of what you wish to avoid, which in my opinion is mainly prevalent in places West of Malaga, places such as Fuengirola and Estepona which have gone very tacky and downmarket, they have suffered from the "Only way is Marbs" culture. I am currently in the process of moving that way myself because of the decline in this area


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Hot Spud I would have a look at a few places East of Malaga such as Rincon de la Victoria, El Palo and La Cala del Moral which don't suffer much from the horrors of what you wish to avoid, which in my opinion is mainly prevalent in places West of Malaga, places such as Fuengirola and Estepona which have gone very tacky and downmarket, they have suffered from the "Only way is Marbs" culture. I am currently in the process of moving that way myself because of the decline in this area


Thanks Jimmy, not even heard of them places you quoted? Will definitely look at them areas.


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Hot Spud I would have a look at a few places East of Malaga such as Rincon de la Victoria, El Palo and La Cala del Moral which don't suffer much from the horrors of what you wish to avoid, which in my opinion is mainly prevalent in places West of Malaga, places such as Fuengirola and Estepona which have gone very tacky and downmarket, they have suffered from the "Only way is Marbs" culture. I am currently in the process of moving that way myself because of the decline in this area


Have to say I am shocked that estepona has fallen to the Brita on benefits brigade! I was under the impression it was for moreup market clientel?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hotspud said:


> Have to say I am shocked that estepona has fallen to the Brita on benefits brigade! I was under the impression it was for moreup market clientel?



Nothing of the sort!! Definitely upmarket. It must be, I live near there. 
Your impressions are correct. No need to be shocked.

Seriously, Estepona is not 'tacky' in the slightest. It has a reputation as the Jardin de la Costa del Sol. I think you need to visit ad see for yourself.

What is the 'Brita on benefits brigade'? 
It sounds as if they are to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Hot Spud I would have a look at a few places East of Malaga such as Rincon de la Victoria, El Palo and La Cala del Moral which don't suffer much from the horrors of what you wish to avoid, which in my opinion is mainly prevalent in places West of Malaga, places such as Fuengirola and Estepona which have gone very tacky and downmarket, they have suffered from the "Only way is Marbs" culture. I am currently in the process of moving that way myself because of the decline in this area


You obviously have very little knowledge of the areas you so confidently dismiss.

Good luck in finding somewhere that meets your superior standards.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

mrypg9 said:


> You obviously have very little knowledge of the areas you so confidently dismiss.
> 
> Good luck in finding somewhere that meets your superior standards.


Actually lived for several years in Estepona and was only 2 years ago that I sold my villa on Avenida de Europa, but in my opinion it went down hill once they started opening bars with names such as "The Robin Hood Inn" and "Healey Macs" Irish bar things went down hill in the area that the poster wishes to avoid and I quote "_dont want to end up in an area full of tattooed beer belly brits in sports gear_". But this solely my opinion, as you say the poster should visit and form his own opinion.
Because I and it seems the poster wish to avoid this type of place and the type of people they mention and which you eloquently describe your Spanish neighbour emulates does in No way constitute having "superior standards", just a different requirement in the area to which we wish to live.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Have a look a La Duquesa/Sabinillas, about 10/15 minutes outside of Estepona towards Gib, great social scene for families and retired. There isn't even a nightclub, you would get a taxi into Esteopna for that. I think its worth investigating


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fhanrah said:


> Have a look a La Duquesa/Sabinillas, about 10/15 minutes outside of Estepona towards Gib, great social scene for families and retired. There isn't even a nightclub, you would get a taxi into Esteopna for that. I think its worth investigating


Where is the 'night club' in Estepona?? Do you mean the cellar rock club Louie Louie?

Duquesa/Sabinillas/Manilva is a very Brit-centred cluster. The foreign population, mainly British, is now around 60%. There is even a British Councillor on Manilva Council, Dean Tyler Shelton, so strong is the British presence.
It is a very lively place with a good social scene and very many British and Irish bars, restaurants and cafes. I've good friends in Duquesa and have enjoyed nights out in music bars with dancing (night clubs??) I think it's a good place to live, much more lively and friendly than Estepona which is more uptight and middle class.

A lot of tosh is talked about the Costas, especially the Costa del Sol, usually by people who have a very superficial experience of it. I live on the fringe of one of the most beautiful villages in Malaga Province, Benahavis. The actual village border is a few metres away on the other side of the road from my house. It's situated high up in the Sierra, about thirty minutes drive from Marbella and Estepona respectively ad about a fifteen minute drive to the beach. It has the highest concentration of High Net Worth Individuals in the Province. I am not one of those HNWIs but I rent a house I could never afford to buy at a rent of a third of what others pay for similar accommodation. 
I'm about to take a twenty minute drive to the north of Estepona to the foothills of the Sierra Bermeja. I will have a view of the Mediterranean the Atlantic, the Straits, Gibraltar and the Pillars of Hercules if the mist and rain lift.
This too is the Costa del Sol.

I don't like Marbella. Too brash and lively for me. But 'tacky' it is not. It is a very pleasant town. Many people who know little of the area confuse Marbella with Puerto Banus.

There is a lot of genuine ignorance and much pretentiousness about Spain. I have never encountered this attitude from fellow Brits in the other countries I've lived in in North America and Europe.
I've said what I think about the dire attitude of some Brits to their compatriots on another thread.


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

mrypg9 said:


> Nothing of the sort!! Definitely upmarket. It must be, I live near there.
> Your impressions are correct. No need to be shocked.
> 
> Seriously, Estepona is not 'tacky' in the slightest. It has a reputation as the Jardin de la Costa del Sol. I think you need to visit ad see for yourself.
> ...


Sorry typo. 'Brits on benefits'


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> Actually lived for several years in Estepona and was only 2 years ago that I sold my villa on Avenida de Europa, but in my opinion it went down hill once they started opening bars with names such as "The Robin Hood Inn" and "Healey Macs" Irish bar things went down hill in the area that the poster wishes to avoid and I quote "_dont want to end up in an area full of tattooed beer belly brits in sports gear_". But this solely my opinion, as you say the poster should visit and form his own opinion.
> Because I and it seems the poster wish to avoid this type of place and the type of people they mention and which you eloquently describe your Spanish neighbour emulates does in No way constitute having "superior standards", just a different requirement in the area to which we wish to live.


Hi Jimmy, thanks for understanding where I am coming from. It seems I come across pretentious and snooty? I just don't want to make a mistake in buying a place for my retirement in an areas like you have back in England where the neighbours have their cars in pieces on the front garden dads unemployed, mother has 10 x feral kids, and in a high crime area! You know what I'm saying!
Whats your opinion on frigilliana?


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

As I said I left Estepona over two years ago and at that time many local expats were starting to refer to it as turning into another Torremolinos/Benidorm kind of area and several I knew also upped sticks and moved East of Malaga. Marbella certainly does have many tacky areas as witness on the programme "The only way is Marbs".


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

Hotspud said:


> Hi Jimmy, thanks for understanding where I am coming from. It seems I come across pretentious and snooty? I just don't want to make a mistake in buying a place for my retirement in an areas like you have back in England where the neighbours have their cars in pieces on the front garden dads unemployed, mother has 10 x feral kids, and in a high crime area! You know what I'm saying!
> Whats your opinion on frigilliana?


Understood. Frigilliana used to be a very small village back when I first visited in late seventies, it has grown massively since then and has a very large and diverse expat population. Very well worth visiting but I wouldn't want to live there now. But it is still a lovely location but busy, lots of day trippers etc. But very convenient for the ever popular Nerja and surrounding areas, I particularly like Maro....go explore.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hotspud said:


> Have to say I am shocked that estepona has fallen to the Brita on benefits brigade! I was under the impression it was for moreup market clientel?


That end of Estepona where JimmyLocksDad lived is indeed tacky and has been for years. It's based around a 'Brits on the piss' area called Benavista.

I first went there in 2000 and played many gigs in such places as The Sin Bin, The Queen Victoria and The Office - never made it to the heights of The Robin Hood. 

It's totally different to the main town which is very beautiful and has recently been improved even more, and the parts to the west (although the port area where we lived isn't to everyone's taste) and is mainly inhabited and holidayed by Spanish although there is a sizeable expat (of all nationalities) presence.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

jimenato said:


> That end of Estepona where JimmyLocksDad lived is indeed tacky and has been for years. It's based around a 'Brits on the piss' area called Benavista.
> .


What utter nonsense, Ave de Europa is nowhere near the area known as "Benavista", I would conservatively its a good 2-3 kms away from where my house was, but your comment is equally ridiculous as you have absolutely no clue as to where my house was and as Ave de Europa is it self probably a good 2 kms from start to finish.
But all said you pretty much confirm what I said about Estepona and its decline and confirmed that this is the kind of place the poster wishes to avoid.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> What utter nonsense, Ave de Europa is nowhere near the area known as "Benavista", I would conservatively its a good 2-3 kms away from where my house was, but your comment is equally ridiculous as you have absolutely no clue as to where my house was and as Ave de Europa is it self probably a good 2 kms from start to finish.
> But all said you pretty much confirm what I said about Estepona and its decline and confirmed that this is the kind of place the poster wishes to avoid.


Sorry - didn't mean to touch a nerve.

I was merely contrasting that end of Estepona (the whole area from El Saladillo eastwards is dominated by and generally known as Benavista) with the town which is some 12 kms to the west. 

They are very different.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Most towns on the CDS have grown so much it is impossible to say good/ bad. My parents had a place in Atalaya, walk to sea. Officially Estepona but in a few minutes we could walk to San Pedro de Alcantara, which belongs to Marbella. The Robin Hood was around 5 mins drive down the coast and the food was very good, log fire in winter and a really pretty lush garden for eating out. Although was a long time ago, could be closed now. 
It is now difficult to know where one town begins as they have all merged into rows of urbanisations. 
Marbella doesn't have many expats living in the centre, they are concentrated in urbanisations like Puerto Banus which has become almost a town itself. The two different areas are like chalk and cheese.

Not just the expats you should fear most cities have their own riff raff. Marbella has Las Alberizas where you wouldn't even want to leave your car!


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

jimenato said:


> Sorry - didn't mean to touch a nerve.
> 
> I was merely contrasting that end of Estepona (the whole area from El Saladillo eastwards is dominated by and generally known as Benavista) with the town which is some 12 kms to the west.
> 
> They are very different.


No nerve touched, not lived there for over two years. Just had to pick you up on your wild inaccuracies. I as you are well aware was discussing Estepona as a whole, as a town to live. Not breaking it down to individual areas of the town and micro selecting to suit. But as I say you have confirmed what I initially said about the decline of Estepona. Some people even deny living there......a bit like people who say they live in Kensington when the actually live in Shepherds bush.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

JimmyLocksDad said:


> No nerve touched, not lived there for over two years. Just had to pick you up on your wild inaccuracies. I as you are well aware was discussing Estepona as a whole, as a town to live. Not breaking it down to individual areas of the town and micro selecting to suit. But as I say you have confirmed what I initially said about the decline of Estepona. Some people even deny living there......a bit like people who say they live in Kensington when the actually live in Shepherds bush.


Where have I said Estepona is in decline? 

All I said was that the eastern area, near where you used to live as it happens, is a bit ****ty but as far as I am aware (at least from 2000 and probably well before) it's always been like that.

And if you are saying the whole of Estepona is the same - like that area - then you are dead wrong.


----------



## JimmyLocksDad (Nov 2, 2017)

jimenato said:


> Where have I said Estepona is in decline?
> 
> All I said was that the eastern area, near where you used to live as it happens, is a bit ****ty but as far as I am aware (at least from 2000 and probably well before) it's always been like that.
> 
> And if you are saying the whole of Estepona is the same - like that area - then you are dead wrong.


Back at you, where did I say you said that? I said you confirmed MY opinion and that it was the kind of area the poster wished to avoid and you did it with rather vulgar language which is befitting to the area. Anyone with a modicum of intelligence knows that every town, city, village will have good and bad areas, some sadly have a larger proportion of what the poster is wishing to avoid than others. Even the most supposed upmarket areas can have unsavoury characters living there. I was just pointing out the Estepona in general was an area that may not suit the posters original requirements and pointed out even the expats were getting very disillusioned with how it is currently. Little Torremolinos and Benidorm are what many ex and current residents have been heard calling it.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm sure that everyone else on here can read well enough to realise that I have NOT confirmed JLD's opinion of Estepona, only the bit he lived near which is a far cry (and a fair distance) from the rest of it which is a fine town.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Sorry to contradict you but you did seem to confirm JLD's advice to the poster especially with your fruity descriptions of areas of the town being in your words "****ty" and being well known as being a "Brits on the Piss" area. This seems to be everything the initial poster wants to be away from.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Basically

OP needs to go and look around at all these areas, sounds harsh, but yes you can get a general idea from forums of ......

We would like a busy./quite/Spanish/ expat/ bars/ no bars broad spectrum of advice. 

I personally would niether rule in or out any area on the rhetoric of JKD, Jimento, Baldi or anybody posting in a forum. One mans poison ☠ could be another mans heaven.

The OP stated a question later in the thread, which was way off the Original post



> Hi Jimmy, thanks for understanding where I am coming from. It seems I come across pretentious and snooty? I just don't want to make a mistake in buying a place for my retirement in an areas like you have back in England where the neighbours have their cars in pieces on the front garden dads unemployed, mother has 10 x feral kids, and in a high crime area! You know what I'm saying!
> Whats your opinion on frigilliana?



OP. You need to get down there and look around, peoples opinions are food for thought, but as this thread has clearly shown, each person has a different idea on what I’d good, bad or indifferent. 

How do you make a decision to buy in U.K., one looks around and gain a sense of like or dislike. One comment, don’t listen to what estate agents tell you about an area. I understand your fears, it’s a big purchase and you don’t want to get it wrong

I don’t know any of these areas, I went to Estepa liked it went to Alpurrajas hated it.... but I know people from all walks of life who enjoy both


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

Isobella said:


> Most towns on the CDS have grown so much it is impossible to say good/ bad. My parents had a place in Atalaya, walk to sea. Officially Estepona but in a few minutes we could walk to San Pedro de Alcantara, which belongs to Marbella. The Robin Hood was around 5 mins drive down the coast and the food was very good, log fire in winter and a really pretty lush garden for eating out. Although was a long time ago, could be closed now.
> It is now difficult to know where one town begins as they have all merged into rows of urbanisations.
> Marbella doesn't have many expats living in the centre, they are concentrated in urbanisations like Puerto Banus which has become almost a town itself. The two different areas are like chalk and cheese.
> 
> Not just the expats you should fear most cities have their own riff raff. Marbella has Las Alberizas where you wouldn't even want to leave your car!


Hi Isobella,
Is there anywhere that one could feel safe then??


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Hotspud said:


> Hi Isobella,
> Is there anywhere that one could feel safe then??


Most places are safe as any tourist areas. As Megsmum says, walk around and get a feel for the area, visit a couple of bars in the evening. Better still rent first.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Careful with the use of the word "night club" has a totally different connotation for spanish&#55358;&#56596;


----------

